# Office Smoker



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Something to do for lunch at the office.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats pretty cool Bowgy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a pretty nifty idea!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

The boys on Alaska bush people made one out of a file cabinet also.


----------

